# Mini build.



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Not really a build as of yet, just bolted up some goodies. Still have some visuals in mind, hopefully will be done in the next couple of weeks. Parts list: Bilstein PSS(5-6threads front, rear all the way down), MadMax control arms(killer product!!!), Privat Kups 18x8.5et36, 235/45/18 Kuhmo Ecsta 4x, 10mm spacer up front, 15mm spacer on rear. Replaced strut mounts and bearings while in there. Panzer Plate to be installed next oil change. Enjoy! :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

oh yeah


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Nice. I really like the wheels, but in the pics they look like 16s....so small. Prolly because of the small centers/big lips. 

very nice TTr. 

cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks nice. I'd suggest bringing the front down a tad to match the wheel gap in the rear


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb said:


> looks nice. I'd suggest bringing the front down a tad to match the wheel gap in the rear


 I was just going to post that :laugh: But yes do what NEB said :thumbup: 

Looks good :beer:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Good call guys! I will see what I can do. Remember I am on Bilsteins so the rear might have to come up  but the ride is great so I cant complain to much.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

quick rant: I spend a **** load of money and get no toolbox swag..ie stickers Yet I order parts for the quad and get plenty


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Spring cleaning. Clayed, Polished, and Waxed


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice TTr! Clean the exhaust tips!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Are you in New Smyrna?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Great time of day for lighting...looks good. One day, we'll get the two TT's together for pics.....


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Converted2VW said:


> Nice TTr! Clean the exhaust tips!


I was hoping nobody noticed, didnt have any steel wool and the polish just wasn't cutting it.



Chuckmeister87 said:


> Are you in New Smyrna?


close, the pics were taken at Ponce Inlet by the lighthouse



GaBoYnFla said:


> Great time of day for lighting...looks good. One day, we'll get the two TT's together for pics.....


Thanks, I was planning to do it at the light house but waited to long and the sun was below the tree line and it was dark and shadowy. I am kinda glad cause i think these pics came out great. we'll just have to coordinate a time when both are gonna be freshly cleaned. my next hunt it a spray detailer that i can use a couple times during the week to keep her looking good.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

zak2006 said:


> close, the pics were taken at Ponce Inlet by the lighthouse


I was just there last week. :thumbup:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

20v master said:


> I was just there last week. :thumbup:


live in the area or just visiting (bike week or spring break)?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Car looks good !


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

zak2006 said:


> live in the area or just visiting (bike week or spring break)?


My mom lives right near the stop sign at the last beach access that was South Turn for Nascar on the beach, but we were visiting for Bike Week. Any excuse is a good one, right?


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Got the GF all setup with new shoes. 22x10 on 305/45/22 Nitto 420S
















iphone photos. the rims pretty much come to the top of my fender. i'll shoot both here soon


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

zak2006 said:


> Got the GF all setup with new shoes. 22x10 on 305/45/22 Nitto 420S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good....a guy about 3 houses down from me has the same truck....


----------

